

By sharing self-driving cars we can cut car population to a third - gphilip
http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/82904

======
gphilip
From the Abstract:

... we consider replacing all modes of personal transportation in a city such
as Singapore with a fleet of shared automated vehicles, able to drive
themselves, e.g., to move to a customer’s location. Using actual
transportation data, our analysis suggests a shared-vehicle mobility solution
can meet the personal mobility needs of the entire population with a fleet
whose size is approximately 1/3 of the total number of passenger vehicles
currently in operation.

